# Safari - Logo in address bar?



## patrean (May 16, 2006)

Can someone please tell me how to get a logo to show up in the Safari address bar of one of my sites. 

Thanks


----------



## bobw (May 16, 2006)

Take a look at This


----------



## pipermalibu (May 16, 2006)

Just create an icon/logo and name it favicon.ico and place it in the root directory of your site. It will do the trick. See mine at www.lifescapephoto.com - very simple, very easy


----------



## Captain Code (May 19, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is still required but I have this code on my website which used to be required


```
<link rel="SHORTCUT ICON" href="favicon.ico"/>
		<link rel="ICON" href="favicon.ico"/>
```


----------



## MacGizmo (May 22, 2006)

the HTML code that you had to place in the header of the HTML is required for compliance with old browsers. It shouldn't be necessary for any browsers released in the last few years.


----------

